# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Chickens come home to roost.

## Trickzta

Bad news for vaccine pushing CDC, FDA, Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, George Soros, Monsanto, Paul Thorsen, Julie Gerberding, WHO, Congress and Big Pharma. And others.

Whistleblowers are coming clean, Dr William Thompson has taken the first step, others may follow. A link to his letter is supplied.

For more than a decade they’ve committed fraud, condoned fraudulent research and put profit before decency. Rotten to the core, they’ve damaged countless people, destroyed families and misled Doctors, the public and world leaders by using deliberately deceptive and incorrect research results. This they did knowing full well that they were harming children, knowing that their vaccines were dangerous and not effective at all.  

They destroyed the careers of anyone brave enough to challenge their science-free and fake research. They backed up their lies with more lies and used severe retribution against any opposition. Truth and science were never part of this evil scheme.

Now they’re running scared, they’re in damage control mode. Their partners in crime, aka Mainstream Media, CNN have deleted the stories they published, giving poor excuses as to the reasons for doing this. The CNN report (now deleted) here; http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-1164794
http://www.naturalnews.com/046599_CN..._genocide.html 

Here is part of his evidence. My name is William Thompson. I am a Senior Scientist with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, where I have worked since 1998.
I regret that my coauthors and I omitted statistically significant information in our 2004 article published in the journal Pediatrics. The omitted data suggested that African American males who received the MMR vaccine before age 36 months were at increased risk for autism. Decisions were made regarding which findings to report after the data were collected, and I believe that the final study protocol was not followed.
http://www.naturalnews.com/046630_CD...#ixzz3BgA3Ijoj

Any comments?

----------


## BusFact

Ok, I only read the last link, well at least tried to. It seemed more like a self congratulatory article on what good investigative journalists they were than anything else. Its still not clear to me what the two sides of the argument are.

Do I think big pharma are angels? Certainly not. Big business always involves a level of greed which can result in bad decisions.
Does big pharma make a difference in my life? Absolutely. Every time I get ill, I pop one of their products and am soon feeling a bit better.
Do I believe in big pharma / mainstream media conspiracies. Not really. More likely the media just regurgitates what they are told by pharma in press releases. If it turns out to be wrong later on, they'll delete the stories.

I don't have enough info on the vaccination debate, because the article (as far as I got) didn't enlighten me. All they seemed  to be saying is that there is some risk, but no mention of how much. As it stands I'll take the MMR vaccination any day, until they can provide a believable alternative of a risk that makes that unacceptable.

Sorry, that's my rather uninformed comment and opinion.

----------

Trickzta (29-Aug-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Thank you BusFact for expressing your opinion in a straight forward manner, I’ll try and put the problem in perspective. In my opinion anyway. And yes, there is much rejoicing now that an insider has broken ranks and admitted that fraud is an element in vaccine research results.

The problem is huge and diverse, it started when Edward Jenner noticed that milk maids who had been infected by cowpox never contracted small pox. Since then Governments, with the help of media reports, have created ‘fear and panic’ in the public by exaggerating the extent of the latest ‘epidemic’ and singing false praises of vaccines.

For example, the last big swine flu scam that had supposedly killed thousands of Americans and resulted in 45,000,000 vaccinations at about $60.00 a shot, was a fabricated situation. The death certificates relating to this time period shows that less than 300 people died of flu in the States. That’s hardly an earth shattering epidemic, but worth millions of dollars.

The big story today concerns whistleblower William Thompson. 
The essence of the story is that CDC scientist William Thompson has admitted to committing scientific fraud over the last ten years in conjunction with other CDC scientists. They retroactively altered study data to hide the proven fact that MMR vaccines cause a huge increase in autism risk in African-American children, and the CDC's top criminal, Dr. Julie Gerberding, orchestrated the entire fraud.
http://www.naturalnews.com/046598_Ro...#ixzz3BmYM2Ouq

There is also the review of the NVICP, which revealed that the government had indeed been compensating cases of vaccine-induced autism for well over 2 decades, despite CDC representatives claiming publicly that such a case had never been compensated. 
http://www.naturalnews.com/046598_Ro...#ixzz3BgbbDsZn

Using publicly available information, the investigation shows that the VICP has been compensating cases of vaccine-induced brain damage associated with autism for more than twenty years. This investigation suggests that officials at HHS, the Department of Justice and the Court of Federal Claims may have been aware of this association but failed to publicly disclose it. http://www.ebcala.org/unanswered-questions

The conspiracy of silence on vaccine damage to children knows no bounds. Government, media and science journals all actively conspire to shut down anyone who dares engage in actual scientific scrutiny of vaccine safety. The vaccine industry is the one place where science is absolutely NOT allowed.
http://www.naturalnews.com/046629_sc...#ixzz3BmUS4vBH

I’ll post more links for anyone that wants to explore this topic from an anti-vaccine point of view. I think we all have a good idea of the pro-vaccine lobby’s propaganda. 

Thanks again for your reply, I appreciate that you expressed yourself truthfully and respect your right to have your own opinion and your right to make your own decisions. My opinion differs somewhat, and I’ll post more of the Big Pharma ‘crimes’ later on.

----------


## Trickzta

Myths and Truths 1
Myth No. 1: Vaccines are safe 
Under the 1986 National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act, VAERS (Vaccine Adverse Reporting System) was established. Annually, it reports about 11,000 serious vaccine reactions, including up to 200 deaths and many more permanent disabilities. 
Far more alarming is the following; 
– the FDA estimates that only 1% of serious adverse reactions are reported; 

– CDC says it’s 10%; 

– medical school students testified before Congress that they’re told not to report these incidents; 

– according to the National Vaccine Information Center (NVIC), only one in 40 New York doctors reported adverse vaccine reactions or deaths; 

– international studies show vaccines cause up to 10,000 US SIDS (Sudden Infant Death Syndrome) deaths annually, and at least half of them are from vaccines; 

– another study determined that 3000 US children die annually from vaccines; 

– poor reporting in America suggests that annual adverse vaccine reactions, in fact, number from 100,000 – one million; 

– since 1988, the government’s National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program (NVICP) paid families of affected children $1.2 billion in damages; 

– as authorized by the 2006 Public Readiness and Emergency Preparedness (PREP) Act, HHS Secretary Sebelius, granted drug companies legal immunity (except for impossible to prove willful misconduct) to proliferate dangerous, untested Swine Flu vaccines globally; 

– vaccines are legally mandated in all 50 US states, though legally avoidable in most (under normal circumstances) as explained below; 

– in settling vaccine damage suits, drug companies impose gag orders to keep vital information from the public; and 
– insurers refuse to cover adverse vaccine reactions because of the high potential liability they’d face. 

Truth No. 1 

Vaccinations cause high numbers of severe reactions, permanent disabilities, and deaths as well as an enormous personal and public cost. Virtually none of this gets reported. 

Extra news;
In 2009, Baxter in Austria was caught contaminating 72 kilos of seasonal flu with the deadly bird flu virus in its biosecurity level 3 laboratory. It later emerged from documents posted on Wikileaks that Baxter was a US defense or military asset. http://birdflu666.wordpress.com/2014...ebola-outbreak                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            The Telegraph buries a key aspect of the Story – the evidence that a US bioweapons lab in Sierra Leone with links to the Soros and Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation is likely the origin of the current Ebola outbreak.

----------


## Trickzta

*Leading immunologists at International Congress on Autoimmunity link aluminum in vaccines to a new post-vaccine syndrome; 31/8/2014*
Here is a toxin, known about for over a century, yet still used in vaccines for children?

The registry was established in January of this year as a tool to enable researchers to analyze cases of ASIA globally, to compare clinical manifestations after exposure, and to establish common instigators of autoimmunity and compare efficacy of treatments. In its first month of operation, 283 confirmed cases of the syndrome were registered — 73% followed vaccination while the remainder were exposed to other known toxins.

Among the authors of that abundant literature is Canada’s Christopher Shaw, chairman of the Children’s Medical Safety Research Institute and a researcher at the University of British Columbia who , at the IAC last week described aluminum as “insidiously unsafe.”

“That the aluminum ion is very toxic is well known,” said Shaw. “Its toxicity was recognized as long ago as 1911 and evidence of that has only been amplified since,” he said, especially in a growing body of evidence of aluminum’s role in Alzheimer’s disease and autism.
Though found in some food and water sources, since the 1920s, aluminum has been used in many and a growing number of vaccines, Shaw said, and “the compartment in which you put it in and the route of administration makes all the difference.”

“Aluminum is a demonstrated neurotoxin,” he added. “From the molecular level between ions and molecules, to the genome, to the protein and cellular level to the circuit level, there is no level of the nervous system that aluminum does not negatively impact.”

Shaw reported on his research on mice injected with aluminum doses equivalent to those in vaccine injections. They showed progressive loss of muscle strength and endurance, and at the cellular level, “profound loss of motor neurons.”

http://appprecautionaryprinciple.wor...cine-syndrome/

----------


## Trickzta

Myth No. 2: Vaccines are very effective 

Medical literature documents significant numbers of vaccine failures for measles, mumps, small pox, pertussis, polio and Hib-causing bacterial meningitis and pneumonia. In 1989, Oman experienced a widespread polio outbreak six months after completing a population-wide immunization program. In Kansas (in 1986), 90% of 1300 reported pertussis cases were “adequately vaccinated,” and 72% of Chicago pertussis incidents in 1993 had been as well. 

Truth No. 2 
Evidence shows that vaccinations are an unreliable and dangerous way to prevent illness and disease. 

The even bigger story in all this, however, is how the CDC and the mainstream media have since maliciously conspired to bury this story in the hope that nobody learns the truth about the scientifically proven link between MMR vaccines and autism in African-American children. This cover-up has been orchestrated across the entire corporate-run media complex, encompassing all outlets, including both progressive and conservative news organizations, all of which are now complicit in the continued vaccine violence being committed every day against America's children.
http://www.naturalnews.com/046670_CD...#ixzz3C3pqofJQ

After more than a week of total silence by the mainstream media, CNN has finally admitted that a landmark study recently published in a top scientific journal solidifies a link between the MMR vaccine and autism. But this was only after the journal that first published the study, Translational Neurodegeneration, arbitrarily decided to pull it on spurious claims that its findings "may not be in the public interest," suddenly making the topic "newsworthy."
http://www.naturalnews.com/046732_MM...#ixzz3CKmn5HxE

What this suggests is that vaccines are potentially being used as bio-weapons, particularly against males, as higher estrogen levels in girls seem to mitigate the damaging effects of mercury that are most pronounced in the presence of testosterone. Dr. Haley doesn't make this claim, of course, but he does believe that the CDC has been lying about vaccine safety for many years, long before the whistleblower came forward with the truth.

This is evident in the dismal infant mortality rate of U.S.-born children, who fare the worst among virtually all other industrialized countries. And as the CDC has continued to add more vaccines to the official vaccine schedule -- as well as pushed these vaccines at an increasingly earlier age -- the autism rate has skyrocketed in response.

"[The CDC is] not being very honest with the American public about what might be causing the epidemic of autism in the United States," he said. "We have the highest rate and the earliest vaccines given in the world, and yet on the infant mortality list we're at the very top. Our children die at a higher rate of disease... than any other country of 43 modern countries.

You can watch Dr. Haley's full interview with Next News Network here: YouTube.com
http://www.naturalnews.com/046720_th...#ixzz3CKoEgo3l

----------


## Trickzta

What's a public health information technology program? It is a cybersecurity technology system used to track people who have been vaccinated while monitoring the spread of infectious disease (which the IoM admits is caused by the vaccines themselves). Remember: Most people who are diagnosed with infectious disease are the very same people who were vaccinated against those diseases! (http://www.naturalnews.com/033399_vaccines_m...)
http://www.naturalnews.com/033455_In...#ixzz2k3J3GwzB

We suspect this technology will likely be used to track and enforce an upcoming militarized mandatory vaccine agenda in much the same way that IBM sold its technology to the Nazi regime in World War II to track Jewish prisoners as they were hauled off to concentration camps. (http://www.ibmandtheholocaust.com/home.php)
http://www.naturalnews.com/033455_In...#ixzz2k3JDHw00

In this, we have a blurring of the lines between military and medicine. The theme that emerges from all this is that conventional medicine is being militarized, and the signs of that are all around us (see more, below). For example, the FDA has stepped up its armed raids on innocent dairy farmers, using "shock troop" tactics while borrowing techniques from the KGB to build a network of spies and infiltrators (http://www.naturalnews.com/033428_FDA_secret...).
http://www.naturalnews.com/033455_In...#ixzz2k3JSOAvH

For starters, the IoM receives funding from the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation which is, of course, a total front for vaccines and Big Pharma. This alone completely biases the IoM, as having financial ties with this foundation is really like being caught with your hand in the vaccine cookie jar.

The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, for those who don't know, recently declared this to be the "decade of vaccines" (http://www.naturalnews.com/031703_Bill_Gates...) and pledged ten billion dollars to make sure that every man, woman and child on the planet is injected with at least one vaccine shot, and preferably several.

And what's the real agenda behind this? Bill Gates has publicly stated that vaccines will be used to reduce the global population. Specifically, he says, "The world today has 6.8 billion people... that's headed up to about 9 billion. Now if we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care, reproductive health services, we could lower that by perhaps 10 or 15 percent." (http://www.naturalnews.com/029911_vaccines_B...)

Watch the video of Bill Gates saying this at:
http://www.naturalnews.tv/v.asp?v=A155D11345...
http://www.naturalnews.com/033455_In...#ixzz2k3K99dSe

----------


## Trickzta

Oops, 

The number of whooping cough cases in Australia has more than doubled since 1994, reaching a peak of 38,000 people diagnosed at the height of the epidemic in 2011.

Professor McIntyre said while overall cases were down this year, there was a substantial increase in two- to four-year-olds diagnosed in the past five years.

"We are seeing a lot more cases in older immunised kids which is very concerning if those children have younger siblings ... It could be because we are better at finding it but there seem to be issues in children after [they] turn two."

The study, published in Emerging Infectious Disease, analysed 320 samples of Bordetella pertussis bacteria from patients with whooping cough from 2008 to 2012, with the proportion of pertactin-free bacteria jumping from 5 per cent in 2008 to 78 per cent in 2012.

Lead author Connie Lam said the "huge increase" in mutated bacteria, which has also been found in the US and France, was unexpected.


Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/national/healt...#ixzz3DJBVObsL

----------


## Trickzta

As it turns out, according to a new "study," hospitals can greatly improve their flu vaccination rate among health care workers by using a mandatory employee vaccination policy.

This is according to a Henry Ford Health System study, funded by Henry Ford Health System and citing the "data" from Henry Ford Health System.

The upper echelon of Henry Ford, acting under their created task force, is attempting to pass off a "duh!" observation of authorities using power over subordinates as a true-blue health study. Yet, nowhere in the study is there any proof of reduction of disease or an increase in employee/patient health and safety.

The achievement lies in complete subjugation - a foregone conclusion when employers threaten career destruction, i.e.,"Inject this into your body every year, or no more food on the table - and no good reference for you!"
Aside from the gross violation of will and basic individual rights in demanding vaccinations in exchange for continued employment, the safety-driven intentions are either misguided or a deliberate deception. All arguments about ingredients and the right to exemption aside, consider this:
The new study, published on Monday in Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, offers another explanation [for whooping cough spike]. Using baboons, the researchers found that recently vaccinated animals continued to carry the infection in their throats. Even though those baboons did not get sick from it, they spread the infection to others that were not vaccinated. (source: Melissa Melton reporting The New York Times)

If the vaccinated employees are asymptomatic carriers of disease through the throat - they actually pose the greatest risk to patients. Why does hospital administration not take employee concerns seriously? Many of whom are doctors and nurses.

I highly recommend you read Vaccination Voodoo: What YOU Don't Know About Vaccines, especially for the mechanism of ingredients, lesser-known nuances and how flu vaccine strains are chosen. You can also see this lecture to see why flu vaccines are ineffective and unsafe, as well as information about mandatory vaccines already on the law books, waiting in the wings for potentially all Americans during a "state of emergency."

http://www.activistpost.com/2014/09/...ompliance.html

----------


## Trickzta

Yes. There is a Task Force on Birth Control Vaccines at WHO. This journal paper focuses on a hormone called human chorionic gonadotropin B (hCG). There is a heading in the paper (p.1382) called Ability of antibodies to neutralize the biological activity of hCG. The authors are trying to discover whether a state of non-fertility can be achieved by blocking the normal activity of hCG.

Another journal paper. The British Medical Bulletin, volume 49, 1993. Contraceptive Vaccines. The authorsRJ Aitken et al. From the MRC Reproductive Biology Unit, University of Edinburgh, Edinburgh, UK. 

Three major approaches to contraceptive vaccine development are being pursued at the present time. The most advanced approach, which has already reached the stage of phase 2 clinical trials, involves the induction of immunity against human chorionic gonadotrophin (hCG). Vaccines are being engineered  incorporating tetanus or diptheria toxoid linked to a variety of hCG-based peptides  Clinical trials have revealed that such preparations are capable of stimulating the production of anti-hCG antibodies

The authors are talking about creating an immune response against a female hormone. Training a womans body to react against one of its own secreted hormones. The authors state,
The fundamental principle behind this approach to contraceptive vaccine development is to prevent the maternal recognition of pregnancy by inducing a state of immunity against hGC, the hormone that signals the presence of the embryo to the maternal endocrine system.

Miscarriage would then be the normal state of affairs. These authors leave no doubt about who the target of this vaccine would be:
During the next decade the worlds population is set to rise by around 500 million. Moreover, because the rates of population growth in the developing countries of Africa, South America, and Asia will be so much greater than the rest of the world, the distribution of this dramatic population growth will be uneven

Two other vaccine methods are described. They aim to prevent conception by interfering with the intricate cascade of interactive events that characterize the union of male and female gametes at fertilization.

The diptheria and tetanus vaccines would function as a social and political maskto hide the sterilizing intent, as millions of women in the Third World would receive vaccines theyre told would protect them against infections and disease.

A letter to a medical journal, The Lancet, p.1222, Volume 339, May 16, 1992. Cameroon: Vaccination and politics. Peter Ndumbe and Emmanuel Yenshu, the authors of this letter, report on their efforts to analyze widespread popular resistance to a tetanus vaccine given in the northwest province of Cameroon. Two of the reasons women rejected the vaccine: it was given only to females of childbearing age, and people heard that a sterilizing agent was present in the vaccine. (part two to follow)

----------


## Trickzta

The late well-known journalist, Alexander Cockburn, on the op ed page of the LA Times on September 8, 1994, reviewed the infamous Kissinger-commissioned 1974 National Security Study Memorandum 200, which addressed population issues.

 the true concern of Kissinger analysts [in Memorandum 200] was maintenance of US access to Third World resources. They worried that the political consequences of population growth [in the Third World] could produce internal instability  With famine and food riots and the breakdown of social order in such countries, [the Kissinger memo warns that] the smooth flow of needed materials will be jeopardized.

In other words, too many people equals disruption for the transnational corporations, who steal nations from those very people.

Does this remind you of what is happening in West Africa now, re the Ebola crisis? Lockdown. Borders sealed. Over the past five years, several vaccine campaignsand who knows what other vectors for the transmission of toxic elements to the population.

Cockburn notes that the writers of the Kissinger memo favored sterilization over food aid. He goes on to say that
By 1977, Reimart Ravenholt, the director of AIDs [US Agency for International Development] population program, was saying that his agencys goal was to sterilize one-quarter of the worlds women.

There were unconfirmed reports from the Philippines and Mexico that their 1993 tetanus vaccination programswhich were supposedly administered only to women of childbearing ageinvolved multiple injections.

Tetanus vaccine protocols indicate that one injection is good for ten years. Therefore, multiple injections would indicate another motive for the vaccinationssuch as the anti-fertility effect of hCG planted in the vaccine.

My inquiries to Philippine officials went unanswered.

The Population Research Institute, in the November/December 1996 issue of its Review, published a report by David Morrison. Morrison stated,
Philippine women may have been unwittingly vaccinated against their own children, a recent study conducted by the Philippine Medical Association (PMA) has indicated.

The study tested random samples of a tetanus vaccine for the presence of human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG), a hormone essential to the establishment and maintenance of pregnancy  The PMAs positive test results indicate that just such an abortifacient may have been administered to Philippine women without their consent.

The PMA notified the Philippine Department of Health (PDOH) of these findings in a 16 September letter signed by the researchers and certified by its President. Using an immunological assay developed by the Food and Drug Administration in the United States, a three-doctor research panel tested forty-seven vials of tetanus vaccine collected at random from various health centers in Luzon and Mindanao. Nine were found to contain hCG in levels ranging from 0.191680 mIU/ml to 3.046061 mIU/ml. These vaccines, most of which were labeled as of Canadian origin, were supplied by the World Health Organization as part of a WHO-sponsored [sterilization] vaccination program. (part 3 to follow)

----------


## Trickzta

The Task Force on Vaccines for Fertility Regulation was created at the World Health Organization in 1973. Ute Sprenger, writing in Biotechnology and Development Monitor (December 1995), describes the Task Force:
a global coordinating body for anti-fertility vaccine R&Dsuch as anti-sperm and anti-ovum vaccines and vaccines designed to neutralize the biological functions of hCG.

Sprenger indicates that, as of 1995, there were several large groups researching these vaccines. Among them:

	WHO/HRP. HRP is the Special Progamme of Research, Development and Research Training in Human Reproduction, located in Switzerland. It is funded by the governments of Sweden, United Kingdom, Norway, Denmark, Germany and Canada, as well as the UNFPA and the World Bank.

	The Population Council. Its a US group funded by the Rockefeller Foundation, the National Institutes of Health [a US federal agency], and the US Agency for International Development [notorious for its collaborations with the CIA].

	National Institute of Immunology. Located in India, major funders are the Indian government, the Canadian International Development Research Center and the [ubiquitous] Rockefeller Foundation.

	The Center for Population Research, located at the US National Institute of Child Health and Development, which is part of the US National Institutes of Health.
The Lancet, 4 June, 1998, p.1272:

During the recent National Immunisation Campaign (vaccination for childhood diseases and tetanus toxoid for pregnant women), in some villages [of Thailand] the women escaped and hid in the bushes thinking that they were going to be given injections to stop them having children.
AP, Boston Globe, October 10, 1992,

Birth-control vaccine is reported in India: Scientists said yesterday they have created the first birth-control shot for women, effective for an entire year[after which] a booster shot is needed. 

There are other citations from published medical literaturebut you get the idea: vaccines as depopulation instruments.

And the hCG versions I refer to appear to be crude efforts. Who knows what levels of sophistication have been achieved in secret?
West Nile, SARS, bird flu, Swine Flu, Ebolathe real motive for promoting these pandemics is the follow-up: vaccines.

To a highly significant degree, the CDC and the World Health Organization are PR agencies, whose job is to convince the public that stepping up, rolling up their sleeves, and submitting to shots containing germs and toxic chemicals is the most natural and wise action possible.                                                                                                                                         http://wariscrime.com/new/now-come-v...n-experiments/

see also http://www.globalresearch.ca/the-h1n...mergency/14901

----------


## Trickzta

Thompson, in writing, has admitted fraud. He was a co-author of the cooked and slanted 2004 study, published in the prestigious journal, Pediatrics.

That study gave a free pass to the MMR vaccine, and falsely denied the vaccine had any causal connection to autism.

This never happensan author of a key study comes out in the open and says he and his co-authors are guilty of malfeasance and fraud. Are you kidding? That alone equals a big story.

Two of Thompsons co-authors, Colleen Boyle and Frank DeStefano, also happen to be major executives at the CDC, in the area of vaccine safety. Thats another bombshell element.

The journal Pediatrics has refused to retract the 2004 study. After consulting the other authors, but not Thompson, the journal stands by the study. Thats more malfeasance and fraud.

In 2004, Thompson wrote to the head of the CDC, Julie Gerberding, warning her that he would soon be presenting troubling data at a major vaccine-autism conference.

His meaning was clear. He had found an MMR vaccine-autism connection and was going to speak about it.

Gerberding never responded to Thompsons letter. His presentation at the upcoming conference was canceled.

Five years later, Gerberding left the CDC. She went on to become the president of Merck Vaccines, a position she holds today.

Merck manufactures the MMR vaccine.

That vaccine was the subject of the fraudulent 2004 study, and was criminally given a free pass.

In a video, Thompson states that he would never give a vaccine containing mercury to a pregnant woman. He says there is biological plausibility for mercury as a cause of autism.

Thompson and his co-authors on the 2004 study have also done other studies on vaccines. The CDC is reviewing none of them to see if they were fraudulent as well.

Lets look at the reasons for the media blackout. 

On one level, its all about the CDC, Thompsons employer. The CDC is a major and continuing source for mainstream reporters. Irritate and anger that source, and you as a reporter are shut out from access in the future.

On another level, the mainstream press is utterly dependent on pharmaceutical advertising. Implicit and explicit threats of ad cancellations are enough to drive any media outlet to its knees, groveling and begging for forgiveness.

Yes, you will certainly find stories about pharma drug scandals in the press. But Thompsons story strikes at the very heart of the medical complex: its claim to a scientific basis.

That supposed science is the foundation of everything medicaland it is reflected in studies published in peer-reviewed reputable journals.

That is, such stories would not only reveal one set of secrets, they would suggest that other pillars of the overall false Reality are rotting as well.
So the mainstream press remains willfully ignorant. Reporters, editors, and publishers aid and abet the ongoing crime of vaccine damage.

The entirety of mainstream media performs a specific function. It takes cues and orders from elites who are intent on building Reality for the masses, and it transmits that Reality on a continuing basis. There are certain stories which, if exposed, would engender contagion.


The prime directive of major media: this contagion must never be allowed to happen.

Thus, the William Thompson saga is buried.

However, with enough pressure from alternative media, parents of autistic children, and the awakening public, surprises can occur.

Certainly, the exit from major media, by more and more of its audience, can accelerate beyond any possibility of top-down control.

All their boats, swamped.

This, in fact, is what happened during the 2009 Swine Flu hoax. Millions of people ignored the CDCs fake science and demands to take the vaccineand the level-6 global pandemic was revealed as a dud. http://www.activistpost.com/2014/09/...-blackout.html

----------


## Trickzta

The truth is out, a whistleblower has admitted that test research results for vaccines were manipulated. This article precedes that admission. 

They say that measles is a deadly disease. But its notunless you look at a fact sheet from the World Health Organization (cited in the opposing article) which looks at measles rates globally. You know what else is deadly in third-world countries? A sneeze. Do you know how measles presents most of the time? A rash.

They say that chickenpox is a big deal. But its not.

Before the licensure of the vaccine, only 4 million cases of chicken pox occurred annually and the varicella mortality rate was only 0.4 deaths per 1 million people. In the 25 years prior to vaccine licensure, only 2,262 people died (about 90 people per year). Lets put that into perspectivemore than 1,000 people die every year falling down their stairs and 200 people die each year from accidentally drowning. I think the real epidemic here centers around your staircase.

They say the flu is dangerous. But its not.

The data on influenza statistics is a mess. Currently influenza/pneumonia is the 9th leading cause of death. According to the CDCs National Center for Health Statistics, influenza and pneumonia took 62,034 lives in 2001. Most people would hear that number and run out and get a flu shot. Funny how they lump two illnesses in together like that.

What they should have said was 61,777 people died from pneumonia and 257 from the flu and in only 18 cases was the flu virus positively identified.

Since the flu shot is ineffective and often exposes one to the flu. Ill opt out and take my chances.

They say the vaccine prevents whooping cough. But it doesnt. According to the pertussis prevalence data, incidence of pertussis was decreasing before the licensure of the vaccine in 1949. After licensure pertussis incidences increased, stabilized, and then reached a 50-year high in 2013. (Do check out the lovely chart on p. 64 here).

 And now, the CDC admits theyve discovered vaccine-resistant pertussis and that children who receive the vaccine can become asymptomatic carriers and spread the bacteria. What? So the vaccine is to blame for the outbreaks occurring in an almost exclusively vaccinated population? Im shocked (okay, not really).

They say vaccines are safe. But theyre not.

The DTP vaccine caused brain inflammation and death in children. The oral polio vaccine crippled children and adults with vaccine-strain paralytic polio and caused cancer. 

The pertussis vaccine causes pertussis, the MMR vaccine causes irritable bowel diseases and neurological disorders, the flu shot causes paralysis, and theyre all associated with hundreds of side-effects you can find by reading the package inserts, court cases, and studies.

Until vaccines are subjected to double-blind placebo controlled studies using an inert saline solution (the standard of evidence-based medicine) and until the benefits outweigh the riskstheyre not safe.

They say MMR doesnt cause autism. But it might.

 Even the vaccine court has rule that evidence of a causal relationship between autism and MMR exists and that MMR can cause brain encephalopathy leading to permanent brain injury or death. Study after study after study, vaccine inserts, and countless court cases have confirmed this link.

 I dont know about you, but I am not a fan of the inject now worry about it later mentality and I certainly didnt choose my stance because I saw an unsubstantiated, inflammatory media attack on Dr. Wakefield. Its time to stop bashing Wakefield and start addressing autism.

They say thimerosal in vaccines doesnt cause autism, but it might.

There are over 15,000 articles in the medical literature describing the adverse health effects of mercury exposure on the human body, so it seems logical that one might be concerned. Although thimerosal has been reduced or removed from most vaccines, it is still present in the yearly influenza vaccine (unless you request one without) and was present in three vaccines (DTaP, Hep b, and Hib) all of which either listed autism, brain encephalitis, or neurological damage as possible adverse reactions. 

Considering the most recent autism statistics are from 2010 and aluminum was the replacement of choice for thimerosal  the verdict is still out. Is replacing something harmful with something harmful any better? We should probably make sure theres no chance of autism before we go injecting any neurotoxin into our children.

First, pretend that there is no split among the scientific community on this issue. Next, pretend that the hundreds of brilliant doctors and researchers who have spoken out against vaccines are all quacks. Then, pretend that vaccines are the only drugs in the world that conveniently have no harmful side-effects. 

And finally, if you dont know where to start, look to the media, people who havent done their research, and internet blogs that spread nothing but hate towards parents and their unvaccinated children.

http://www.jimstonefreelance.com/vaccinerewrite.html

----------


## Trickzta

NO MATTER WHAT the story, DO NOT get vaccinated, a new bioweapon is being distributed via vaccines

I challenge ANYONE, ANYONE AT ALL, to come up with a printed book from the 1990's that has the six legged T4 (proven Israeli Nanobot) bacteriophage in it, as pictured to the left.  The web can be faked with ease AND THEREFORE GOOGLE BOOKS DOES NOT CUT IT. 

You cannot fake print. Let's see it ON PAPER, in unchangeable print from the 1990's. PRINT OR THIS THING CAME FROM AN ISRAELI LAB IN 2007, as I state and present compelling evidence for in the T4 nanobot report below.
http://www.jimstonefreelance.com/phages.html

Turns out, Susannah and Emily werent mentally ill. They both had an auto immune disease called Anti-NMDA Receptor Encephalitis, when antibodies attack the brain, causing swelling.

My comment Cool name for it - "Anti-NMDA Receptor Encephalitis" and let me quickly explain what that means.  NMDA receptor encephalytis means swelling of NMDA receiving axons in the brain. Anti is spurious. It gives absolutely no indication of AUTOIMMUNE, that is B.S. The bottom line, from that terminology, is that something caused swelling of the nmda receptor sites. 

And now I got my weapon, to clear the BS with

Those doctors know exactly what caused this. Wanna know why? Because they said the NMDA receptors swelled up, and there is NO WAY YOU CAN KNOW THAT, UNLESS YOU DO BRAIN SURGERY AND REMOVE SOME OF THOSE RECEPTORS TO PUT THEM ON A MICROSCOPE SLIDE AND CONFIRM THEY ARE INDEED SWOLLEN. Those doctors KNEW this was a test, and that it would CAUSE those receptors to swell up. 

They KNEW THERE WAS A BIOLOGICAL EXPERIMENT GOING ON, AND THEY WERE THE OBSERVERS, ABSENT A BRAIN BIOPSY THERE IS NO OTHER WAY FOR THEM TO SAY WHAT THEY DID, OTHER THAN FOREKNOWLEDGE OF WHAT WAS REALLY GOING ON.

No biopsies were ever spoken of. Conveniently, the probable death part of those receptors was left out.
http://www.jimstonefreelance.com/phages.html

----------


## Trickzta

Here is the reason I started posting about vaccines in the first place. A SA couple were charged for murdering their baby. They were a loving couple who loved their children.

Root of "Shaken Baby" Scam Revealed

"I was in the Queensland Police Service for 20 years and I saw firsthand how the vaccines caused death and the police would investigate, and while supported by the medical system would prosecute the parents for the injuries and death caused by the vaccines."

 Chris Savage, Queensland Police officer
 Jim Stone, Editor
 5/2/2012

I joined the Queensland Police Service in Queensland Australia in 1989 at the age of 27. In my work as a State Police officer I would be called to sudden deaths to investigate the circumstances. This included babies and young children. 

I attended several where the baby was found dead by one of the parents in the morning, in Australia the term "Sudden Infant Death Syndrome" is used to describe this outcome.

Notice how the "syndrome" is frequently used - I believe this serves the purpose of mystifying the problem and therefore the cause. Another is "gulf war syndrome" which is clearly caused by the Anthrax vaccine. 
http://www.jimstonefreelance.com/queensland.html

From here on Ill only post when more news breaks on the manipulation of research results by the CDC, or if news breaks on the forced Ebola vaccine drive.

You have the info, you decide if you trust vaccines or not.

----------


## Trickzta

*Ebola, the African Union and Bioeconomic Warfare*
by HORACE G. CAMPBELL

As the Ebola outbreak rages, and there are projections of more than 1.4 million persons infected in the next few months, the African Union and the regional bloc ECOWAS have taken a back seat as the international media uses this virus to stigmatize Africa and Africans. Pious statements have been made by the World Health Organization (WHO) as the World Bank warns that could Ebola could have catastrophic economic costs on the region of Western Africa. 

This same World Bank has not yet accepted any reasonability for its role in promoting neo-liberal politics that degraded the health care facilities of Africa. This degradation will be called in this article economic warfare. Bioeconomic warfare is the combination of economic warfare and biological warfare. In the midst of this tragedy, Britain, France and the United States use the deaths of thousands to remilitarize West Africa. 

Characteristically, this militaristic intervention with the division of the three societies between USA (Liberia) France (Guinea) and the United Kingdom (Sierra Leone) ensures that the media attention is placed on the military deployments of the western states and not on measures for public education.

*Although the CDC places the first outbreak of Ebola in Zaire in 1976, the leading scientific journals such the Lancet and the New England Journal of Medicine placed the first outbreak in Marburg, Germany.*

One of the most profound requirements of public education is to diminish the racialization of Ebola to clarify that the first recognized outbreak took place not in Africa, but in Marburg Germany, hence the name given to Ebola as Marburg Virus. In 1967 an outbreak of haemorrhagic fever occurred simultaneously in laboratories in Marburg and Frankfurt, Germany.

The fourth outbreak of Ebola was in the United States. The strain of Ebola Reston is so called because of an outbreak which occurred in Reston, Virginia, in late 1989. Very few following the present outbreak of Ebola know that there was an outbreak of Ebola in the Washington Suburb of Reston, less than 20 miles from the United States Capitol. There were two other small incidents of the Reston outbreak after 1989.

Characteristically, the use of anthrax on civilians by the military was in the case of the racist Rhodesian military who unleashed anthrax spores in feed cakes for animals killing over 80 Africans in what was then Rhodesia. Years later Timothy Stamps, the Minister of Health in Zimbabwe, drew a connection between the anthrax outbreak in Rhodesia, the Ebola outbreaks and the experimentation that had been carried out under South Africas Chemical and Biological Warfare (CBW) program.

This South African apartheid CBW program has now received international notoriety through Project Coast where the apartheid regime was experimenting with biological agents that could be specifically targeted at Africans. 

The government of the United States has gone to great lengths to distance itself from the experimentation of Project Coast even though at the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC of South Africa), Dr. Wouter Basson testified how he was warmly embraced by US intelligence elements. 

*The full implication of the work of Wouter Basson and Daan Goosen is still to come to light.* 

On the day before President Barack Obama spoke to the world on the Ebola pandemic, the White House on Wednesday September 24, 2014 issued new guidelines intended to strengthen the oversight of federally funded biology research that could inadvertently produce bioweapons. According to the report in the New York Times carried on Thursday September 25, The new policy shifts the burden of finding and disclosing the dangerous aspects of research from the funding agency  usually the National Institutes of Health  to the scientists who receive the grants and the universities or other institutions where they work. On the same day, the National Public Radio (NPR) was more specific that the ruling related to dual use pathogens and research being carried in government funded laboratories. 

This report came three years after the controversies about bird flu research that was being carried out for bioterror purposes. In 2011, there had been a fierce debate in the media about the use of biological research for terror, in short bioterrorism. 

Then as NPR reported, Scientists and security specialists are in the midst of a fierce debate over recent experiments on a strain of bird flu virus that made it more contagious weapons. In September of 2011 at a scientific conference in Malta, one scientist made a stunning announcement at a flu conference hed done a lab experiment that resulted in bird flu virus becoming highly contagious between ferrets  the animal model used to study human flu infection. It seemed that just five mutations did the trick. 

This report on NPR in November 2011 did not reappear but in the same broadcast one noted bioterrorism expert and director of the Center for Biosecurity at a national university stated that,

Its just a bad idea for scientists to turn a lethal virus into a lethal and highly contagious virus. And its a second bad idea for them to publish how they did it so others can copy it.
The extensive and immediate action referred to by WHO concerns the deployment of military forces by the United States, Britain and France to the countries most affected. The US has deployed over 4,000 military personnel to West Africa to assist in the fight against Ebola. 

The fight against Ebola cannot be a military effort. It must be an effort that is based on seeking to bring back the health and safety of the peoples whose communities have been destroyed with hundreds of families losing loved ones. The US plans to quickly increase its presence in Liberia, where military personnel are deploying to help the people halt the advance of the worst Ebola epidemic on record but we also need to know what the private security contractors have been doing in Liberia over the past ten years. 

President Obama has stated that the military is required to set up the medical and transportation infrastructure needed to deploy health workers. Why could this infrastructure work not be carried out by civilian agencies?

An erstwhile colony established by American citizens freed from slavery, Liberia is back to being literally a ward of the US, which faces no competition from any other Western donor there. Washington is deploying up to 4,000 military personnel to set up hospitals, medical laboratories and treatment centres on a war footing. This mission, codenamed Operation United Assistance, is being overseen by the controversial US Africa Command (AFRICOM).

We are yet to know which African societies were considered ripe for the testing of toxins by the US Department of Defense. After the anthrax scare in the USA in 2001 and the war against the people of Iraq in 2003, the US Congress passed the Project Bioshield Act in 2004 calling for U.S. $5 billion for purchasing vaccines that would be used in the event of a bioterrorist attack. There has been a ten-year program to put money into the same forces that were experimenting with dual use pathogens. 

In the words of the Congress, Project Bioshield was a ten-year program to acquire medical countermeasures to biological, chemical, radiological, and nuclear agents for civilian use. The US government has been working on countermeasures against biological warfare. Is it by accident that the top three threats that the Bioshield program is meant to defend the citizens of the US from are Anthrax, Ebola and Bird Flu?

Cuba is one society outside of Africa that has been forced to develop the medical and biosafety capabilities after the outbreak of Dengue fever in 1977. We now know from the new book, Back Channel to Cuba, that Henry Kissinger had organized a plan to smash Cuba. 

This was because Kissinger was angry about the Cuban intervention in Angola in 1975-1976 to beat back the racist South African incursion. Kissinger who had overseen the authorship of the National Security Memorandum 39 of 1969 which predicted that whites were destined to stay and rule in Southern Africa was upset that a small island committed to an alternative mode of economic organization could ruin his plans for Africa. 

It was reported in the recent New York Times article that in the discussions between Kissinger (then Secretary of State) and President Gerald Ford, Kissinger used language about doing harm to Cuba that is pretty quintessentially aggressive.

At the time of the outbreak of the HIV AIDS pandemic it was significant that western pharmaceuticals placed their profits before human lives. It took the massive organizing of a grassroots movement such as the Treatment Action Campaign (TAC) of South Africa to pressure the pharmaceuticals to allow for the production of generic drugs to treat AIDS patients in Africa. This TAC campaign influenced the cooperation between India, Brazil and South Africa which later merged into BRICS.

Horace G. Campbell, a veteran Pan Africanist is a Professor of African American Studies and Political Science at Syracuse University. He is the author of Global NATO and the Catastrophic Failure in Libya, Monthly Review Press, 2013.                                                                       

http://www.counterpunch.org/2014/10/...nomic-warfare/

----------


## Trickzta

Of course, the authorities and experts have been forever telling people how effective and safe vaccines are. They issue their remarks with great assurance.

Here are just a few of my findings, from 1987. *They paint a different historical record.*

"Smallpox, like typhus, has been dying out (in England) since 1780. Vaccination in this country has largely fallen into disuse since people began to realize how its value was discredited by the great smallpox epidemic of 1871-2 (*which occurred after extensive vaccination*)." W. Scott Webb, A Century of Vaccination, Swan Sonnenschein, 1898.

"... Barker and Pichichero, in a prospective study of 1232 children in Denver, Colorado, found after DTP [diphtheria, tetanus, pertussis vaccine], that only 7% of those vaccinated were free from untoward reactions, which included pyrexia (53%), acute behavioral changes (82%), prolonged screaming (13%), and listlessness, anorexia and vomiting. 71% of those receiving second injections of DTP experienced two or more of the reactions monitored." Lancet, May 28, 1983, p. 1217

"Publications by the World Health Organization show that diphtheria is steadily declining in most European countries,* including those in which there has been no immunization*. The decline began long before vaccination was developed. There is certainly no guarantee that vaccination will protect a child against the disease; in fact, over 30,000 cases of diphtheria have been recorded in the United Kingdom in fully immunized children." Leon Chaitow, Vaccination and Immunization, CW Daniel Company, Ltd., p. 58. 

"At a press conference in Washington on 24 July, 1942, the Secretary of War reported that 28,585 cases of jaundice had been observed in the (American) Army between 1 January and 4 July after yellow fever vaccination, and of these 62 proved fatal." Sir Graham Wilson, Hazards of Immunization, Athone Press, University of London, 1967.

"Between 10 December 1929 and 30 April 1930, 251 of 412 infants born in Lubeck received three doses of BCG vaccine by the mouth during the first ten days of life. Of these 251, 72 died of tuberculosis, most of them in two to five months and all but one before the end of the first year. In addition, 135 suffered from clinical tuberculosis but eventually recovered; and 44 became tuberculin-positive but remained well. *None of the 161 unvaccinated infants born at the time was affected in this way and none of these died of tuberculosis within the following three years.*" Hazards of Immunization, Wilson. 

"So far it is hardly possible to gain insight into the extent of the immunization catastrophe of 1955 in the United States. It may be considered certain that the officially ascertained 200 cases (of polio) which were caused directly or indirectly by the (polio) vaccination constitute minimum figures... It can hardly be estimated how many of the 1359 (polio) cases among vaccinated persons must be regarded as failures of the vaccine and how many of them were infected by the vaccine. A careful study of the epidemiologic course of polio in the United States yields indications of grave significance. In numerous states of the U.S.A., typical early epidemics developed with the immunizations in the spring of 1955... The vaccination incidents of the year 1955 cannot be exclusively traced back to the failure of one manufacturing firm." Dr. Herbert Ratner, Child and Family, 1980, vol. 19, no. 4, "Story of the Salk Vaccine (Part 2)." 

"*Suffice it to say that most of the large (polio) epidemics that have occurred in this country since the introduction of the Salk vaccine have followed the wide-scale use of the vaccine and have been characterized by an uncommon early seasonal onset*. To name a few, there is the Massachusetts epidemic of 1955; the Chicago epidemic of 1956; and the Des Moines epidemic of 1959." Dr. Herbert Ratner, Child and Family, 1980 vol. 19, no. 4. 

"Administration of KMV (killed measles vaccine) apparently set in motion an aberrant immunologic response that not only failed to protect children against natural measles, but resulted in heightened susceptibility." JAMA Aug. 22, 1980, vol. 244, p. 804, Vincent Fulginiti and Ray Helfer. The authors indicate that such falsely protected children can come down with "an often severe, atypical form of measles. Atypical measles is characterized by fever, headache... and a diverse rash (which)... may consist of a mixture of macules, papules, vesicles, and pustules... "

"Assistant Secretary of Health Edward Brandt, Jr., MD, testifying before the U.S. Senate Committee on Labor and Human Resources, rounded... *figures off to 9,000 cases of convulsions, 9,000 cases of collapse, and 17,000 cases of high-pitched screaming for a total of 35,000 acute neurological reactions occurring within forty-eight hours of a DPT shot among America's children every year*." DPT: A Shot in the Dark, by Harris L. Coulter and Barbara Loe Fischer, Harcourt Brace Jovanovich. 

Yes, a different history. Is there a school anywhere which would dare teach it?

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact....3-d4ae52a2cb52

None dare teach it, none dare even speak it!

----------


## Trickzta

Several states have or are considering making HPV vaccinations mandatory for teenagers and even preteens before theyre allowed to attend school. Not only are these vaccinations proving to be dangerous with horrendous side effects, but *they are also unnecessary*. The disease it supposedly protects against is *rare*, contagious only through sex, and *usually heals with little or no treatment.
*
*What HPV Vaccines are About*

The medical claim is that HPV, or human papillomavirus, can be transmitted through sex and cause cervical cancer. So of course, there must be a vaccine created to prevent this. At first it was for the young ladies aged from as early as nine to twenty-six.

Now, males are recommended for those vaccinations. The current claim is that males can also contract or spread the HPV virus through sex. Somehow an HPV wart that may occur on the genitals can become cancerous? This nonsense is believed wholly by the media and school administrators as well as gullible parents.

But heres what Dr. Diane Harper, who helped develop Gardasil, said to attendees of the Fourth International Public Conference on Vaccination: Gardasil is largely unnecessary, and it has never been fully tested on females under the age of 15 [there`s] little need for the vaccine. There are two HPV vaccines, Gardasil and Cervarix.

Dr. Harper revealed that 70 percent of those infected with HPV recover within a year without treatment. Within two years, 90 percent recover. Of the remaining ten percent, few become cancerous. She further stated that cervical cancer is treatable and diminishing. Unfortunately, Dr. Harper was forced to recant her statement publicly. Too late; we got it. 

Its a profitable hoax. *HPV is simply a medical term for genital warts*. There are over 120 strains, and 99 percent of them are harmless.

*A Long List of Victims*

The Florida incidents occurred after assurances that there were no dangers from the vaccinations. After all, what harm could be caused by injecting aluminum adjuvants, polysorbate 80 (which induces sterility) and sodium borate (used in roach poisons and known to cause seizures and death)?

Keep in mind that its estimated that only* 5%* of actual vaccine adverse events make it to VAERS (vaccine adverse event reporting system). The following table of adverse events from VAERS as of June 2014 was provided by SaneVax.
Disabled			                      1,156	
Deaths			                        169	
Did Not Recover			              7,111	
Abnormal Pap Smear			         572	
Cervical Dysplasia			                 243	
Cervical Cancer			                  78	
Life Threatening			                 640	
Emergency Room			             11,705	
Hospitalized			                       3,679	
Extended Hospital Stay		                 251	
Serious			                      4,920	
Adverse Events		                	35,270	

What do you think  is Gardasil or any other vaccine worth the risks? Remember, some research indicates that even those who escape extreme adverse effects from vaccinations suffer poorer overall health than those who arent vaccinated.

Read more: http://naturalsociety.com/hpv-vaccin...#ixzz3FMFKLd3h

----------


## Trickzta

Well I never! Read about the Aids test that shows a positive AIDS result for TB. Ouch! 

*The CDC recently declared:*

Diagnosing Ebola in a person who has been infected for only a few days is difficult, because the early symptoms, such as fever, are nonspecific to Ebola infection and are seen often in patients with more commonly occurring diseases, such as malaria and typhoid fever.

Only a sin of omission then would explain why anyone or any group would not want to specifically mention the most commonly occurring cause of infectious death in Africa  tuberculosis  whose sky-high rates in West Africa make Ebola look like a dropper-full of water squeezed into the Mississippi.

If by October, 2014, Ebola had laid claim to what some say is *3,000-plus deaths* since its February outbreak, certainly this ought to be weighed in the light of the approximately *600,000* Africans killed by TB in the same time-frame.

Furthermore, although TB incidence is decreasing globally, incidence rates are increasing in most of West Africa1  ground zero for the current Ebola outburst. Just as curiously, almost half of all TB cases in the West African Ebola zone are caused by an unusual, yet just as deadly member of tubercular family,Mycobacterium africanum  a strain of tuberculosis exclusive to West Africa, which is fast becoming a microbe of great public  and now possibly global concern.

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2014/10/16/325940/

----------


## Trickzta

We knew it was coming, but the Ebola vaccine should be here first.

South Africa: Massive HIV Vaccine Trial Possible in SA Soon
By Kerry Cullinan

The only HIV vaccine in the world that worked slightly in Thailand also seems to work on South Africans.

Despite being fatter than Thai people and exposed to a different strain of HIV, 100 South Africans responded in a similar way to a vaccine that protected about a third of Thai people against HIV.
"We were really excited to see the vaccine got exactly the same (immune) responses in South Africans as in Thailand," said Medical Research Council President Dr Glenda Gray at the inaugural HIV Research for Prevention conference that opened yesterday.

The Thai vaccine, known as RV144, protected 31 percent of people who received it in a massive clinical trial in Thailand involving 16 400 people.

Once the Thai results were known in 2009, the global HIV research community decided that is was a priority to test the vaccine in a country with high HIV rate, Gray told Health-e News.
For the past two years, the immune responses of the 100 South Africans vaccinated in Soweto, Klerksdorp and Cape Town have been under the microscope.

"We had to be pragmatic, said Gray. "The vaccine had to work for fat people, women and people who drink alcohol because we South Africans drink a lot."

Read whole article here. http://allafrica.com/stories/2014103...southafrica-en

----------

